# RMB Nabe



## SanS (25. September 2010)

Hallo,
hab über die SuFu leider nichts brauchbares gefunden, daher:
Aus meinem 2004 RMX sind in der VR Nabe die Lager defekt. Ihc steh nun vor dem Rätsel diese auf zu bekommen. Lagerkonus zum aufschrauben gibt es nicht. Die beiden Endkappen bekomm ich auch nicht abgezogen. 
Hat jemand sinnvolle Ratschläge?

Danke

Philip


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. September 2010)

In den Naben sind normal Industrielager verbaut, das heißt das wiederrum keine Lagerkonuse vorhanden sind. Die Distanzhülsen kannst du normal ganz einfach abziehen oder zumindestens abschlagen. Ich bin ganz ehrlich, es lohnt sich nicht da neue Lager rein zu knallen kauf dir lieber was gescheites (Hope ect.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (26. September 2010)

für 110 gibt es bei CRC Hope mit ex721. Das ist die Lösung!


----------



## SanS (26. September 2010)

Laufrad wollt ich ja verkaufen  da ich zu viele hab! Nur die Hülsen sitzen so fest, selbst mim Gummihammer rühren die sich ned?!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. September 2010)

next step mülleimer


----------

